# Booster son iBook G4



## Town1 (12 Janvier 2011)

Salut je possede un ibook G4 processeur 1.33 GHz PowerPc G4 memoire 512 Mo integrée et je souhaite le faire passer a leopard seulement j'aimerais le booster un peu (lent parfois)!
Des conseils?


----------



## anneee (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Deux choses possibles:

- ajouter de la ram.

- changer le disque dur pour un plus performant.


----------



## Onmac (13 Janvier 2011)

anneee a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Mon iBook est déjà sous Léopard mais mon disque est plein (disque d'origine de 30Go)
> Mais seulement, certain tutos disent que l'opération requiert un bon bricolage de Mac.
> 
> Et la RAM, J'ai 512 (2x256 1barrette de 256mo et celle intégrée).  Passer à 1GO accélérera beaucoup ton iBook.


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Janvier 2011)

Le disque c'est super facile à changer, ça se fait sans aucun problème si on fait attention


----------



## Onmac (18 Janvier 2011)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Le disque c'est super facile à changer, ça se fait sans aucun problème si on fait attention



Merci, quel disque faut-il ? Il me semble que ce soit des IDE mais je ne suis pas sûr...
J'ai lu et relu pas mal de TUTOS, il me faut des outils que je n'ai pas encore.


----------



## anneee (18 Janvier 2011)

Quelque chose comme ça: http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6514/160-go-samsung-spinpoint-m5-ide-25-5400t-8-mo-interne-hm160hc.html


----------



## Onmac (18 Janvier 2011)

Super ! Merci beaucoup ! Je ne savais pas lequel prendre.
+1 CDB à anneee !


----------

